# New Larrivee Clasical LS30



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Well after 35 years I thought I'd try a Classical guitar again so I bought a new Larrivee concert grand. I don't even play classical music any more, this is going to be my alter ego jazz guitar. I am having a lot of fun even when I find the stretches somewhat difficult. 








[/IMG]After 3








[/IMG]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice. Would love to try one sometime.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Great lookin guitar,..can only imagine how it sounds..


----------

